# Blue screen error - ntfs.sys shutdown



## Douglasfermie (Apr 16, 2007)

Every now and then about 1 time a day while im acutally doing something it will shutdown to blue screen with an ntfs.sys error saying it shutdown to save any damage to my computer.


I have no idea why it does this it just seems random but it never does it while my computer is left on idle or just doing something without me there. What causes these errors?


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Douglasfermie...

the errors could be caused by a few things but as ntfs.sys is involved, I think now would be a good time to backup any important data to another hard drive and/or DVD/CD as it could be a sign of a failing hard drive. You could try downloading the hard drive manafacturer's diagnostic tools to perform some indepth scans on the drive to see if it is able to detect any problems.

Does your computer ever emit any clicking/clunking sounds?


----------



## Douglasfermie (Apr 16, 2007)

no sounds fine and its a brand new harddrive. i have 4 drives and vista is on one and the others contain all my stuff so it shold be backed up if the vista drive is causing any probs.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

run
chkdsk /r


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

I second the chkdsk /r suggestion...also may be an idea to run some tests with the diagnostic software as it's not unheard of for new drives to go bad..it's happened to me once or twice.


----------



## Douglasfermie (Apr 16, 2007)

im also getting other errors i cant remember but not all the same ones just very random as i said it doesnt happen much and checkdisk dosent find anythign wrong.

It happens once ever few days when im doing stuff .


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Ok, the next time you see the errors please try to make a note of them and we may be able to suggest a possible resolution.


----------

